# Disagiante



## Crocodile28

Salve, stavo parlando con un mio amico e ad un certo punto ho detto: <<Sono in una posizione disagiante>>. Mi chiedevo se fosse corretto dire disagiante (nel senso di '' mettere a disagio''), perché mi suona un po' strano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Crocodile28 said:


> <<Sono in una posizione disagiante>>


Hai cercato "disagiante" sul dizionario? L'hai trovato? 
Quindi una posizione "disagiante" è una posizione che "mette a disagio"? Quindi TU metti a disagio l'altra persona?


----------



## Crocodile28

Paulfromitaly said:


> Hai cercato "disagiante" sul dizionario? L'hai trovato?
> Quindi una posizione "disagiante" è una posizione che "mette a disagio"? Quindi TU metti a disagio l'altra persona?


Disagiante è il participio presente di disagiare. Disagiante nel senso che mette a disagio me.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Crocodile28 said:


> Disagiante nel senso che mette a disagio me.


O, in italiano, " sono a disagio"..


----------



## Crocodile28

Paulfromitaly said:


> O, in italiano, " sono a disagio"..


Non volevo dire quello. Io mi riferisco a qualcosa che è disagiante come, ad esempio, una situazione o una posizione. Disagiante esiste nel vocabolario comunque.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Crocodile28 said:


> Disagiante nel senso che mette a disagio me.


L'hai detto tu, non io.


Crocodile28 said:


> Disagiante esiste nel vocabolario comunque.


Quale "vocabolario"? (immagino tu intenda dire _dizionario_)


----------



## Crocodile28

Si, intendevo dizionario. Io sto chiedendo se dire << posizione disagiante>> sia corretto o meno, non modi alternativi per esprimere lo stesso concetto, tutto qui.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ci diresti in quale dizionario hai trovato la definizione di  "disagiante"?


----------



## Crocodile28

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ci diresti in quale dizionario hai trovato la definizione di  "disagiante"?


'Disagiante' in se non l'ho trovato, ma ''disagiare'' si e, come ho detto prima, il participio presente di disagiare è disagiante. Molti participi presenti vengono usati come aggettivo: ammiccare - ammiccante, pensare - pensante. Ho fatto questo ragionamento anche per '' disagiante''.


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

Crocodile28 said:


> mi suona un po' strano


Mi sa che suona a tutti un po' strano perché il verbo "disagiare" non è proprio tra quelli usati tutti i giorni  .

Comunque, sì, "sono in una posizione disagiante" è corretto.

"Disagiare" non significa essere a disagio, ma provocare disagio, creare disagio.

Definizione:
*diṡagiare* v. tr. [der. di _disagio_] (_io diṡàgio_, ecc.), non com. – Togliere da uno stato di agio, mettere a disagio: _la sua presenza mi disagiava. _(vocabolario Treccani)

Disagiante indica quindi qualcosa che mette a disagio.

In un articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca, viene usato il termine "disagiante" per indicare un tipo di imbarazzo che mette a disagio. L'articolo dice: " “prova a non _cringiare”_, ovvero a non provare un “disagiante” imbarazzo guardando tali video".

Ci sono in rete altri riferimenti che usano il temine "disagiante", ma è così poco usato che penso sia normale che se dici "sono in una posizione disagiante" qualcuno ti risponda "in una posizione che?" Per alcuni potrebbe essere disagiante ascoltare linguaggio così ricercato  .

P.S.: che avete contro la parola "vocabolario"?


----------



## bearded

Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> il verbo "disagiare" non è proprio tra quelli usati tutti i giorni



Infatti nel linguaggio corrente se ne usa in pratica solo il participio passato/aggettivo ''disagiato'', che però significa ''in cattive acque'' (persone disagiate = persone economicamente svantaggiate, in condizioni misere...).
Personalmente, per intendere ''disagiante'' nel senso di ''che mette a disagio'' dovrei leggere il contesto almeno due o tre volte.
Ma perché usare un vocabolo così insolito quando l'italiano dispone del comodo aggettivo/participio ''imbarazzante'' (= che mette in imbarazzo'')?



Crocodile28 said:


> il participio presente di disagiare è disagiante. Molti participi presenti vengono usati come aggettivo


È vero, ma non bisogna trascurare il fatto che solo una parte di questi participi si sono 'affermati' come aggettivi. Per questo, a mio parere, non è consigliabile in buon italiano fare uso a piacere di quelli insoliti o disusati.


----------



## EdenMartin

> Quale "vocabolario"? (immagino tu intenda dire _dizionario_)


Francamente non vedo la differenza. I due termini sono al giorno d'oggi quasi sempre intercambiabili, come in questo caso.


----------



## lorenzos

Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> è così poco usato che penso sia normale che se dici "sono in una posizione disagiante" qualcuno ti risponda "in una posizione che?"


Mah... Dovrebbe proprio essere uno che non legge neppure i quotidiani sportivi.


bearded said:


> solo una parte di questi participi si sono 'affermati' come aggettivi. Per questo, a mio parere, non è consigliabile in buon italiano fare uso a piacere di quelli insoliti o disusati.


Non si sarà affermato ma esistono varie attestazioni, non solo colte:
"_quello stridulo_, _allusivo_, _disagiante_ dialetto della periferia torinese" (Fenoglio, ma francamente, davvero non so cosa dica la critica del suo italiano)
"La dura, _disagiante_ vita di un Rockettaro"
"DISAGIANTE. _Ci siamo trovati_, _io e alcuni miei amici_, _ad una festa_ in _questa taverna medievale_." (recensione su tripadvisor)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ah beh, se lo scrive uno sconosciuto su tripadvisor, allora possiamo dormire tranquilli.. 
Cercare di usare Google per dimostrare che "si, il termine X è di uso comune..." e poi postare 3 link in croce, due dei quali da fonti di attendibilità uguale a ZERO, in realtà dimostra esattamente il contrario, quindi ti ringrazio.
Vedo che citi "tripadvisor" ma sorvoli su fonti sicuramente più attendibili come l'accademia della crusca, che guarda caso scrive disagiante tra virgolette, come si fa per le parole inventate. Sarà stata una disattenzione 

cringe - Parole nuove - Accademia della Crusca


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> ma esistono varie attestazioni,


Naturalmente - per chi sia alla ricerca di elementi utili al fine di 'obiettare'   - è sempre possibile trovare attestazioni anche delle parole più inusuali, impiegate da qualcuno nel corso del plurisecolare uso della lingua italiana.
Nel mio #11 ho scritto ''nel linguaggio corrente'' e (naturalmente)...''a mio parere''.


----------



## francescagram

Scusate l'intromissione, ma l'aggettivo "disagiante", relativo a una situazione, almeno in Liguria e Piemonte è comunemente usato. 
Oltretutto, non lo sostituirei con "imbarazzante", poiché le connotazioni dei due aggettivi hanno sfumature diverse, per quanto simili. Il disagio è una situazione di "mancanza" in qualche modo, mentre l'imbarazzo ha più a che fare con un "ostacolo".


----------



## Mary49

Per quello che può servire:


----------



## lorenzos

_Nulla quaestio_ che _disagiante _e_ disagiare_ non siano termini di uso comune; ciò che contesto – se mi è lecito – è che non siano di immediata o comunque facile comprensione e non siano buon italiano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mary49 said:


> Per quello che può servire:
> View attachment 59654


E' la prima volta che mi capita di vedere Ngram che addirittura non riesce a fare una statistica per mancanza di dati


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

Paulfromitaly said:


> l'accademia della crusca, che guarda caso scrive disagiante tra virgolette, come si fa per le parole inventate. Sarà stata una disattenzione


L'avevo scritto anche io inizialmente nel messaggio (no disattenzione, non scherziamo, ma perché termine inusuale, quindi forzato), ma poi ho ripensato che forse hanno virgolettato "disagiante" per evidenziare quale fosse il termine italiano corrispondente, nella traduzione, a cringe. E infatti lo è. Benché propendessi per la seconda ipotesi, nel dubbio ho cancellato tutto.



francescagram said:


> l'aggettivo "disagiante", relativo a una situazione, almeno in Liguria e Piemonte è comunemente usato


Interessante.



lorenzos said:


> ciò che contesto – se mi è lecito – è che non siano di immediata o comunque facile comprensione e non siano buon italiano.


A me il termine piace molto (e ringrazio @Crocodile28). Del resto è spesso usato in contesti dal linguaggio molto ricercato, e a me non piace allinearmi verso il basso. Hai visto la recenzione di Eleonora su colonnesonore.net? Ammaliante.


----------



## marco.cur

_Sono in una posizione disagiante_ vuol dire che è la tua posizione che crea disagio.
Una frase meno ambigua sarebbe (a mio parere): «Nella mia posizione questa cosa/situazione mi mette a disagio»


----------



## bearded

marco.cur said:


> _Sono in una posizione disagiante_ vuol dire che è la tua  posizione che crea disagio.


Caso mai si dovrebbe dire 'Sei in una posizione...'', no?

Per me comunque impiegare termini tanto insoliti  o solo regionali non significa certamente 'allinearsi' verso l'alto.


----------



## ohbice

"La benda che mi fascia il piede è disagiante". Ma credo proprio che ricorrerei a un giro di parole, tipo "la benda che mi fascia il piede difficoltizza il fare certe cose".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non capisco se stiate facendo dell'umorismo e sono io che non lo colgo oppure diciate sul serio..  
Difficoltizza?? Difficolta??
Rende difficile!


----------



## ohbice

La mia era ironia, a mio parere disagiante è tanto lontano dal mondo reale quanto difficoltizza ;-)


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

Neanche io sono abituato nel quotidiano a parlare così, ma godo quando leggo (o ascolto in una conferenza) qualcosa tipo:

"E in totale grottesco sprofondiamo con “Danza macabra” (traccia 5), stranito “divertimento” con tromboni, fagotto, ottavino, sberleffi del flauto, teoria di burattini deformi e ghignanti; ripresa in “Seq. 4” (traccia 23) ancora più onirica e *disagiante*, stramba giostra di larve ingabbiate entro un perpetuo moto d’inferno, orride e risibili, comiche e repellenti."


----------



## ohbice

Nelle conferenze di solito io sento onirica e straniante... Disagiante mai.


----------



## bearded

Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> godo quando leggo (o ascolto in una conferenza) qualcosa tipo...


Davvero? Io nelle stesse circostanze soffro molto.


----------

